#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  ‎30 Dayz...Heart Touching Story!!!

## mangzee

:=(:  :Kiss:  :=(: 

Boy and Girl are sitting alone in the park 
one night.... 

Boy: I guess we are the left overs in this 
world ....

Girl: I think so...All of my friends have 
boyfriends and we are only the 2 persons left 
in this world with out any special person in our life ...

Boy: Yup I don't know what to do ..

Girl: I know! We'll play a game ..

Boy: What game ? 

Girl: i'll be your girl friend for 30 days 
and you will be my boy friend ...

Boy: That's a great plan in fact i don't have 
nothing to do much this following weeks... 


DAY 1: 

They watch their first movie and they both 
touched in a romantic film ..


DAY 4: 

They went to the beach and have a picnic... 
Boy and Girl have their quality time together 

DAY 12: 

Boy invited Girl to a circus and they 
ride on a Horror House....Girl was scared 
and she touched Boy's hand but she touched 
someone else's hand and they both 
laughed... 

DAY 15: 

They saw a fortune teller down the road and 
they asked for their future advice and the fortune 
teller said: "My darling, Please don't waste the 
time of your life...SPend the rest of your time together 
happily" Then tears flow out from the teller's eyes 


DAY 20: 

Girl invited Boy to go to the hill and 
they saw a meteor...Girl mumbled 
something ...

DAY 28: 

They sat on the bus and because of a bumby 
road Girl gave her first kiss to Boy by 
accident ...



DAY 29: 

11:37pm 

Girl and Boy sat in the park where 
they first decided to play this game... 

Boy: I'm tired ...Do you want any 
drinks? I'll buy you one.. I'll just go down the 
road ...

Girl: Apple Juice that's all ...

Boy: Wait for me.... 

20 mins later... a stranger approached 
Girl 

Stranger: Are you a friend of Dat Boy ? 

Girl: Why yes? What happened ? 

Stranger: A reckless drunken driver ran over 
boy and he is critical in the hospital ...

11:57pm 

The doctor went out of the emergency room 
and he handed out an apple juice and a letter ...

Doctor: We found this in boy's pocket ..

Girl reads the letter and it says: 

This past few days, i realized 
you are really a cute girl and i am really falling for you.. 
Your cherish smile your everything when we 
played this game..... Before this game would end...I 
would like you to be my girl friend for the rest of my 
life.... 

I love you .... 



Girl crumples the paper and shouted: 

"i don't want you to die... I love you...
Remember that night when we saw a 
meteor, I mumbled something... I mumbled 
that I wish we would be together forever and never 
end this game. Please don't leave me .... I 
love you! You cannot do this to me " 

Then the clock strikes 12 

Boy's heart start pumping ....


THEN IT WAS THE 30TH DAY





  Similar Threads: Preparing for an Interview pdf‎ Touching for fadoos Electronic Circuit Desing For Dtecting the heart beat Required Imagine if we had facility 2 take out our heart in our hand......

----------


## saloni

Touching story....have u written it [MENTION=13230]mangzee[/MENTION]??

----------


## mangzee

[MENTION=9301]saloni[/MENTION] :nope... but this was in my collection.... i really loved this one...my favourite..  :):  :=(:

----------


## saloni

> [MENTION=9301]saloni[/MENTION] :nope... but this was in my collection.... i really loved this one...my favourite..



So do u like have a collection of such stories?? Thats nice...can u share with me??

----------


## mangzee

oh sure..... by all means....  :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

@ saloni, i also like such stories, but i lost my all collection due to a hard disk crash  :(: 
[MENTION=13230]mangzee[/MENTION]-- nice story  :):

----------


## vrishtisingh

heart touching.and sentimental.....

----------


## kadavakollu lavanya

excellent
nice........

----------


## DivyaJ1

Awww yes, This story is really heart touching..!!
I just love to read such stories, Sometimes it made me cry also.

 :(:

----------

